# Free range vs not, cleared area vs woodland



## Embo (9 mo ago)

We live on a two acre plot of land out in the country side. I raise quail and keep them indoors in cages. I thought chickens would be a good next step. I have 5 Rustic Rangers, for eggs, and 10 White Rock X, for meat birds, coming in early May. I have built a coop for them and am now thinking about a run area for them. In front of the coop is an open area, part of our backyard, and to the one side is a large wooded area. Should I build an enclosed predator proof run attached to the coop with a door that will also let them free range into the open and wooded area or just keep them in the run or no run at all?. My thoughts are to let them free range as much as they want in the warmer weather and keep them in the enclosed run during winter. We have predators; such as, fox, raccoons, hawks, all the usual types of predators. I am also considering a chain link fence around the entire area where the chickens would have access to, mostly to keep the dogs next door away from them. The fence would go out from the coop into the open area and then turn and run through the wooded area and back to the coop. All this measures out to 100' of fencing. 
Thoughts anyone?
Mike


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I always recommend an attached covered run to the coop for those times predators seem to be hanging around. So your instincts about the run are correct.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I agree, even if you free range your chickens most of the time, a covered, predator proof run is always a good idea. My chickens free range most of the time, but I have found being able to lock them in a secure run when I'm away longer than usual or when a predator has moved in convenient and gives me peace of mind. It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

A chain link around your property is also a good idea if it's in the budget. The more fortifications the better, in my opinion. I wouldn't expect it to keep out the climbing predators, but it would certainly deter dogs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Lillith said:


> I agree, even if you free range your chickens most of the time, a covered, predator proof run is always a good idea. My chickens free range most of the time, but I have found being able to lock them in a secure run when I'm away longer than usual or when a predator has moved in convenient and gives me peace of mind. It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
> 
> A chain link around your property is also a good idea if it's in the budget. The more fortifications the better, in my opinion. I wouldn't expect it to keep out the climbing predators, but it would certainly deter dogs.


Here at the sanctuary, most of our enclosures are six foot chain link fence. Much of it is not new, many of the panels we have purchased used or collected over the years. The fencing is also flexible if we want to move it, change a configuration or expand it.


----------

